# Harvesting/making Valerian tinctures,pic hvy



## bunkerbob (Sep 29, 2009)

Well it's time to harvest the overwintered Valerian roots, they are ground up in a food processor, then a ratio of 1:2, 1 gram fresh root, 2 ml of alcohol, placed in a sealed jar for about one month, then strained and put into the blue eye dropper bottles.


----------



## lilmissy0740 (Mar 7, 2011)

Nice set up with the blue bottles. I always say I am going to make tinctures and just never do it. 
Did you plant it or is it wild?



Sent from my iPad using Survival Forum


----------



## Woody (Nov 11, 2008)

Great pictures. My tincturing operations are not quite as photogenic and there is lots more 'stuff' on the table. That is also one of the best go-to books.


----------



## Davarm (Oct 22, 2011)

Thats some foul smelling stuff, I was warned but planted it anyway.


----------



## Woody (Nov 11, 2008)

The decoction (tea) smells and tastes like old sweaty socks, the tincture is worse. Like a single malt scotch it is an acquired taste. When needed, I do a dose of tincture diluted with water (downed fast) and follow by a nice looooong mug of chamomile/anise hyssop tea. The stuff works wonders, it is just not as pleasant as taking a pill.


----------



## bunkerbob (Sep 29, 2009)

lilmissy0740 said:


> Nice set up with the blue bottles. I always say I am going to make tinctures and just never do it.
> Did you plant it or is it wild?
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Survival Forum


This is cultivated from root cuttings from Horizon Herbs.


----------



## JayJay (Nov 23, 2010)

I have some from Puritan pride--it smells awful, so I guess it is the real thing.
What do you do with your valerian??
Mine is for sleep.


----------



## mamamouse (Feb 15, 2014)

JayJay said:


> I have some from Puritan pride--it smells awful, so I guess it is the real thing.
> What do you do with your valerian??
> Mine is for sleep.


I use it to treat seizures


----------



## Woody (Nov 11, 2008)

JayJay said:


> I have some from Puritan pride--it smells awful, so I guess it is the real thing.
> What do you do with your valerian??
> Mine is for sleep.


I use it for pain relief and sleep. Some report 'valerian nightmares' using it, but I have never had any. The reported cure is to take some Passionflower tea with it to give you sleep and pleasant dreams. I use passionflower tea for a sleep aid, when needed. Passion flower blossoms alone do not seem to do the trick, and I do not like the overly sweet, perfumy taste. But mixed with 'upper flowering parts' of the whole plant work well.

With valerian I can get a great 8 hour sleep and not feel like I have been drugged when I wake up.


----------



## JayJay (Nov 23, 2010)

[
With valerian I can get a great 8 hour sleep and not feel like I have been drugged when I wake up.[/QUOTE]

What melatonin does for me--nice to not have a heavy head in the mornings.


----------



## cowboyhermit (Nov 10, 2012)

I find the tea relaxing and I like the taste, I make it strong :nuts: 
I remember when I first smelt it, seemed a bit funky but was a bit of an acquired taste for me I guess.

Was just reminded by S.O that it was used as a perfume in the past and that animals love the smell so I guess it is a matter of taste (I am still nuts though, she is quick to remind me) :dunno:


----------



## Wellrounded (Sep 25, 2011)

cowboyhermit said:


> I find the tea relaxing and I like the taste, I make it strong :nuts:
> I remember when I first smelt it, seemed a bit funky but was a bit of an acquired taste for me I guess.
> 
> Was just reminded by S.O that it was used as a perfume in the past and that animals love the smell so I guess it is a matter of taste (I am still nuts though, she is quick to remind me) :dunno:


I love the smell of Valerian....it's always the dominant smell in an old fashioned health food shop. I'm sure it would be what you smelt when walking into old apothecaries, the local hedge witches hovel or the still room in a medieval castle.


----------

